# Show your equipment



## UnitedFieldInspections

I am tired of hearing the bad stuff and how we all are getting screwed up the ass.I figured we can start a post and keep our minds off the bad stuff for once.Post some of Your equipment & photos if you wish.:thumbup:

1.Ford E-350
2.Dodge Ram 150
3.Ford F-250
4.6x12 Landscaping Trailer
5.10 Yard Dump Trailer
6. 48'' Bobcat Mower
7. (2) 48'' Exmark Mowers
8.(2) 8Hp Push Blowers
9.(2)Weed Wackers
10.A bunch of stuff i am missing lol


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections




----------



## LaCaSa

I could definitely create a list of equipment that i would love to have. We could have used a goose neck dump just the other day! It was about 25-30 cbyd trash out, nothing to big, but, a crap ton of tile and shingles! back is going to be throbbing for a week now.


----------



## expressreo

Some stuff


----------



## expressreo

Some stuff


----------



## expressreo

Mower


----------



## expressreo

Inside the messy van


----------



## expressreo

How many cubic yards can you fit in that dump trailer ?


----------



## LaCaSa

*some stuff....*

some stuff...the 3500 should be a purchase this week hopefully:thumbsup:


----------



## expressreo

That 1500 dodge was hurting with all that weight in that photo. 3500 way better


----------



## LaCaSa

this little toro is a beast!


----------



## LaCaSa

expressreo said:


> That 1500 dodge was hurting with all that weight in that photo. 3500 way better


that photo was 3000lbs over the trailers gvwr, traveled 45 mph tops to the dump for 13-15 miles


----------



## expressreo

I got helper springs for mine. Made a HUGE difference


----------



## STARBABY




----------



## LaCaSa

Starbaby, nothing but rams!! I was gonna ask if anybody on here has had any luck with fords 6.0l after things have been replaced or deleted, headstuds, egr, gaskets etc(bulletproofings the term) saw a few fairly cheap.


----------



## LaCaSa

expressreo said:


> I got helper springs for mine. Made a HUGE difference


expressreo, what is your mpg? im getting 9.7 right now, its terrible


----------



## STARBABY




----------



## LaCaSa

STARBABY said:


> View attachment 515
> 
> 
> View attachment 516


not gonna lie, jealous of the warehouse!:thumbsup:


----------



## STARBABY

LaCaSa said:


> Starbaby, nothing but rams!! I was gonna ask if anybody on here has had any luck with fords 6.0l after things have been replaced or deleted, headstuds, egr, gaskets etc(bulletproofings the term) saw a few fairly cheap.


no tried a ford once early 7.3 dully, was a turd! Have two with cummins in them other two 1/2 tons are for my lawn guy and a back up truck!


----------



## STARBABY

LaCaSa said:


> not gonna lie, jealous of the warehouse!:thumbsup:


thanks! built it so tall so I could a 12 ton drive in lift in it! But haven`t had the money to get one yet.


----------



## LaCaSa

those county trashcans come in handy


----------



## LaCaSa

*dont throw dem stoves away!*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152220566523566&set=vb.507138565&type=2&theater 

Sorry, off topic but helps the mind get off things but had to share this one.


----------



## STARBABY

LaCaSa said:


> those county trashcans come in handy



yes they do


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections

expressreo said:


> View attachment 503
> 
> Inside the messy van


Ha! You gotta see my van ****s all over lol


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections

LaCaSa said:


> some stuff...the 3500 should be a purchase this week hopefully:thumbsup:


Nice Stuff


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections

STARBABY said:


> thanks! built it so tall so I could a 12 ton drive in lift in it! But haven`t had the money to get one yet.


I bought a 10k Lift for my own vehicles and barely use it.If i had all the money from backcharges in the last 6 years i would have a nice Hotrod


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections

Ill get some pictures of my trucks,equipment & Shop tomorrow.

One i have of my oldest Truck i gotta say,As old as she is,She makes the most money not to mention we don't care what we hit with it branches etc lol


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections




----------



## GTX63

LaCaSa said:


> Starbaby, nothing but rams!! I was gonna ask if anybody on here has had any luck with fords 6.0l after things have been replaced or deleted, headstuds, egr, gaskets etc(bulletproofings the term) saw a few fairly cheap.


Usually I don't get into Ford vs GM, Dodge, etc, but the 6.0 has a very bad rep and it is deserved. Had two guys with 6.0s and one fought to the death thinking each time it went into the shop for repairs it was the last time. He spent a fortune before he cried uncle and unloaded it. The other guy traded his off on an older 7.3. It didn't have as much power but it was a heck of a truck. There is a reason why they are cheap and plentiful.


----------



## LaCaSa

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> Ill get some pictures of my trucks,equipment & Shop tomorrow.
> 
> One i have of my oldest Truck i gotta say,As old as she is,She makes the most money not to mention we don't care what we hit with it branches etc lol


UFI, have you looked into LED fog lights and light bars for your truck? Some of them are crazy expensive. We put two rigid industries dually D2 on the front of ours and its insane the lumens they put out for something the size of my fist. and they dont chew up your battery and Rigid has a delayed timer to shut them off if you forget. Unless its during the day, i cant see that happening because theyre so friggin bright.


----------



## LaCaSa

STARBABY said:


> View attachment 515
> 
> 
> View attachment 516


Thats a wicked walk behind mower you got there! It looks like you have a spot for someone to sit down on it.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections

LaCaSa said:


> UFI, have you looked into LED fog lights and light bars for your truck? Some of them are crazy expensive. We put two rigid industries dually D2 on the front of ours and its insane the lumens they put out for something the size of my fist. and they dont chew up your battery and Rigid has a delayed timer to shut them off if you forget. Unless its during the day, i cant see that happening because theyre so friggin bright.


Fog lights I have only on the back for backing up.As for the lightbar all I have is a window strobe and a basic whalen dome strobe nothing fancy.ill check them out thanks


----------



## STARBABY

LaCaSa said:


> Thats a wicked walk behind mower you got there! It looks like you have a spot for someone to sit down on it.


it`s a Dr trimmer has bush hog deck and finish deck


----------



## LaCaSa

Got ya, I see the bush hog deck in the back.


----------



## STARBABY

newest mowers . had them about a month


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections

STARBABY said:


> newest mowers . had them about a month
> View attachment 524
> 
> 
> View attachment 525


Nice mower,I want a zero turn but i need the walk behinds for weight loss and cardio.Everytime i pass a mcdonalds it kills me lmfao


----------



## STARBABY

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> Nice mower,I want a zero turn but i need the walk behinds for weight loss and cardio.Everytime i pass a mcdonalds it kills me lmfao


I hear you dud. I `m about sick of sub way!


----------



## LaCaSa

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> Nice mower,I want a zero turn but i need the walk behinds for weight loss and cardio.Everytime i pass a mcdonalds it kills me lmfao


People dont realize how tough food addictions can be, not saying thats your case. But 2 years & 3months ago was the.last time weve been in a McDonald's and had anything! What did it for us was watching movies like fforks over knives, food for thought, fat sick an.nearly.dead, and hungry for change. That same day we went out and bought a juicer. We still eat bad, but not mickyds. Starbabys right subway is almost an everyday occurrence for us and it can be sickening. We have to throw an.arbys in there once a week to help shake things up.


----------



## EXTKY

Pack your lunch like I do, (or my wife does for me) . Much cheaper and you control what goes in it.


----------



## ezdayman

*just some*

Just some of my items. 

2 hustler 54" mowers
1 60" gravely mower
2 utility 16 x 8 lawn trailers
1 enclosed 14 x 8 trailer
1 e350
3 f350's v10 "monsters"
2 freestars
2 for focuses 
1 f250 v10
1 dodge 2500
2 f150s 
2 16 x 8 dumps
1 20 x 8 dump gooes-neck
and one drone for aerial photos


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections

ezdayman said:


> Just some of my items.
> 
> 2 hustler 54" mowers
> 1 60" gravely mower
> 2 utility 16 x 8 lawn trailers
> 1 enclosed 14 x 8 trailer
> 1 e350
> 3 f350's v10 "monsters"
> 2 freestars
> 2 for focuses
> 1 f250 v10
> 1 dodge 2500
> 2 f150s
> 2 16 x 8 dumps
> 1 20 x 8 dump gooes-neck
> and one drone for aerial photos


Nice Stuff!What did the dump trailer run you?


----------



## PropPresPro

ezdayman said:


> . . .and one drone for aerial photos


Interesting, what are you flying?

I have recently dove into aerial photography/video as a side business. So far flying only a DJI drone.


----------



## hammerhead

PropPresPro said:


> Interesting, what are you flying?
> 
> I have recently dove into aerial photography/video as a side business. So far flying only a DJI drone.


I'm also curious as I am wanting to get 1 for fun


----------



## GTX63

I use one to keep tabs on the local gubmint. Oops, guess I just won a spot on the NSA "tovisit" list...


----------



## LaCaSa

ezdayman said:


> Just some of my items.
> 
> 2 hustler 54" mowers
> 1 60" gravely mower
> 2 utility 16 x 8 lawn trailers
> 1 enclosed 14 x 8 trailer
> 1 e350
> 3 f350's v10 "monsters"
> 2 freestars
> 2 for focuses
> 1 f250 v10
> 1 dodge 2500
> 2 f150s
> 2 16 x 8 dumps
> 1 20 x 8 dump gooes-neck
> and one drone for aerial photos


 drooling over that big tex dump trailer!:thumbsup:


----------



## ezdayman

*drone*

It's a dji. Phantom 2 with upgraded gimball. Only have one broker that likes aerials, kind of a hard sale. Have used it to show lot sizes for screw guard. Trailer ran me 13k. The other trailers I picked them up at a bargain a company near me. Bought like 11 went to New Orleans after Katrina. Maybe a cap load of money hauling came back home and sold them off. I think it was like 4k a piece. Wasn't on here to brag.. I have worked hard to get the eqt I have got. To bad screw guard threw a wench in the money part now.


----------



## expressreo

Anyone els have a steering wheel zero turn ?


----------



## LaCaSa

expressreo said:


> View attachment 535
> 
> Anyone els have a steering wheel zero turn ?


Nope, havent tried one out either.


----------



## expressreo

I love it.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections

expressreo said:


> View attachment 535
> 
> Anyone els have a steering wheel zero turn ?


Never seen one of these


----------



## JMarsden92

*NJ Contractor*

One year in and going strong with AFAS.

(1) 2009 Dodge Ram 1500 4x4
(1) 2001 Chevy Tahoe 4x4
(1) 12Ft Enclosed Trailer
(1) 8 Ft Open Trailer
(1) TroyBilt 42" Tractor Mower
(1) 2014 Cub Cadet RZT 46S
(2) Gas Blowers
(2) Gas Weed Wackers
(2) Gas Chainsaws
(1) Gas Generator
(1) Gas Compressor


----------



## expressreo

I was wondering why people use trucks over cargo vans.


----------



## JMarsden92

*My thoughts...*

I think the truck has more possibilities... debris, etc... In the winter they have 4x4. This is also my personal truck so it serves 2 purposes.


----------



## expressreo

My van is awd and I carry all my tools etc with out getting wet. The truck is good but I can't see using it everyday as I would only use then for trash outs


----------



## JMarsden92

I have the steering wheel version of the Zero Turn in the picture.


----------



## expressreo

And how do you like it


----------



## JMarsden92

It is awesome... Mowersdirect has great prices. I got mine from a local store for $2500 new.


----------



## Racerx

JMarsden92 said:


> One year in and going strong with AFAS.
> 
> (1) 2009 Dodge Ram 1500 4x4
> (1) 2001 Chevy Tahoe 4x4
> (1) 12Ft Enclosed Trailer
> (1) 8 Ft Open Trailer
> (1) TroyBilt 42" Tractor Mower
> (1) 2014 Cub Cadet RZT 46S
> (2) Gas Blowers
> (2) Gas Weed Wackers
> (2) Gas Chainsaws
> (1) Gas Generator
> (1) Gas Compressor


I gotta ask,why is there what appears to be a washer in your trailer? and if you say it's functional my whole perception on ingenuity will be turned on it's head!!...


----------



## JMarsden92

*Answer*

Well you have to be able to look presentable while working.... ROFLMAO...

No... We were finishing a trash out and had a washer and dryer in the trailer.


----------



## Racerx

JMarsden92 said:


> Well you have to be able to look presentable while working.... ROFLMAO...
> 
> No... We were finishing a trash out and had a washer and dryer in the trailer.


 :lol::lol:.....I thought we were special because we have a microwave in our van,but a working washer??!!...


----------



## expressreo

Hold on tell me more about this working microwave. Got photos? I wanna install one


----------



## Racerx

expressreo said:


> Hold on tell me more about this working microwave. Got photos? I wanna install one


I don't have any pics at the moment ,but all you have to do is get a cheapie microwave (80.00) or less and have a shelf (I have shelves in this truck and have a space for it) or not and access to electricity (generator) or long extension cord and......Boom!!! ready heated leftovers or whatever,because no matter how many times you go into McDonalds and stare at the menu board there's only so many variations of a hambuger they can make.....


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC

I did the same...microwave in my bucket van when I was a lineman. Saved me from many a mcdonalds (and going hungry for that matter) more times than I can recall. 

A good dinner you can pickup at most any Family Dollar/Dollar General (or whatever dollar store is in your area) is the Hormel microwave dinners. Outstanding and reasonably priced in comparison to fast food crap.

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=hormel microwave meals


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC

Cheap microwaves at your local pawn shop.


----------



## expressreo

I have a 2006 chevy express cargo van. Can I install a microwave in there with out a generator? I would like to avoid my mc Donald's trips lol


----------



## Racerx

expressreo said:


> I have a 2006 chevy express cargo van. Can I install a microwave in there with out a generator? I would like to avoid my mc Donald's trips lol


The beauty of a microwave is all you have to do is have access to electricity it does'nt matter where it comes from if the place I'm working at has power I just plug in to the outside outlet if not I fire up the generator,typically I'll bring leftovers from dinner the night before plug in ,heat up and enjoy!!,I have a Chevy Express also with tool shelves and I just dedicated one to the mic,if you don't have shelves just load the mic into your van ,put it in a safe place and when lunch time comes around ,plug in ...:thumbsup:.....ps I've also had neighbors that were like"sure you can plug in here"...I'm a people person....


----------



## expressreo

I will give you a true. Hopefully I find a small microwave on the next trash out !


----------

